
Can you go over my agency's new website, and give me your feedback? - kiraken
http://www.eliteware.co/agency/
======
Festro
Site is unsecure - get your HTTPS sorted

Copy font size is tiny on desktop

Your brand name isn't even on the homepage!

Your selling point "we build creative websites" does nothing to set you apart
from your competitors - they all do that. What's special about you?

Buttons aren't fully functional, you have to click the text directly as if
it's not a button but only a text hyperlink. The entire box around the link
should be clickable - example - "case study" text on the work page.

Case study URLs are very basic, not SEO friendly

No robots.txt file, search engines won't know if you want them to avoid
certain areas of your site, and won't know where your sitemap.xml file is if
it's at a nonstandard URL

No sitemap.xml file (at least not at the normal URL)

No analytics tracking detected

Initial homepage load includes a loading symbol, this suggests the site is
slow. Site should try to render something as soon as possible and not hide
behind a loading animation.

Homepage URL is not at the base domain, but in 2 subfolders at /agency/home.
The homepage should not be in a subfolder.

Would be better to remove the .html in URLs via URL rewrite rules so that they
are friendlier to users, easier to remember, copy, and share.

If you open the contact modal form, then try the probono menu item the probono
modal comes up underneath the contact form and cannot be read.

Close links are not in a consistent position, confusing for users. They tend
to be in the top left, which goes against intuition, most other interfaces
have close buttons in the top right, with the exception of OSX.

The About copy is in a modal box, if Google can read this at all it will still
downweight its importance. It would be better to have some of this copy on the
homepage, and the rest on its own dedicated page with its own clear URL.

And that's just from a quick 5 minute look around. The site is quite sloppy
from both a technical SEO and UX/UI point of view. Design wise it looks okay,
very modern, although not that functional.

------
kiraken
PS: The mobile version has not been added yet.

